# New update PS 2014 won't download



## pixeltaker (Aug 25, 2014)

I keep getting a pop-up that says there are updates to PS 2014, but when I click to dowload, I always get the message that download has failed.  Please try again later.  I've been trying to do this off and on for over two weeks.  Any suggestions?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 25, 2014)

Uninstall and then D/L and reinstall the CC App.  

Are you really running a 2GB Windows XP? You need Microsoft® Windows® 7 with Service Pack 1, Windows 8, or Windows 8.1


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2014)

And have you rebooted since then?  I was seeing errors until I rebooted.


----------

